# Tacoma's "Second Chance 300FW" Build Thread



## tacoma_2002

I figured that I needed a dedicated build thread for each of my 300's, so heres my official "Second Chance 300FW" build thread!



UPDATE:

Its really been too cold or rainy to ride, but I do have good news....


I'll be going friday to pick up the donor bike (1998 Honda 300 4x4) for the 4x conversion :rockn:!

Pretty much just getting a frame with the engine forward, but those are only parts I'll need.

Soon to come:

4x conversion
Engine build
GR
Clutch kit
Snork's
No-slip front locker

Next winter you'll get to see a custom lift with Gorilla axles and Cryo'd gears.


----------



## bigbullelk

Great thread. Looking forward to seeing what you do with the 98 donor. Glad to know much of it will be resurrected.


----------



## tacoma_2002

FYI:

bigbullelk = '98's previous owner

Found the bike over on HL and asked him to join us here on MIMB ! Glad to see you made it over!


----------



## tacoma_2002

Got the head and jug dropped off at the machine shop. They had some high performance hardened valves in stock, so I let them build the head. I also dropped the jug off for a thorough mic'n to make sure that I dont need a bit of a punch. I'll keep you updated on that.

Got the 300 up on the table in the shop and pulled the Right crank cover off...man did some stuff fly out! I hear the kickstarters are a rascal to put back in, so we'll see.

On order:
Clutch kit
BR timing chain
Cam


----------



## Polaris425

WWWHOOOOOOOOOOO :rockn:


----------



## tacoma_2002

Just got off the phone with the guy at the machine shop...Looks like she has to go at "least" .030 over.

Next week I'll order

Piston/rings
Front wheel bearings
Jet kit


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn:


----------



## tacoma_2002

Clutch kit came in yesterday. Took the centrifugal apart today and was going to install the clutch kit...while I was in there I was also going to mic the clutch weight shoes to see how much wear they had...wait....what clutch weight shoes?

I'll add new clutch weights to my list of things to order next week. 

I also took the time to take the manual clutch apart and mic all the clutches/spacers in it. Everything there mic'd well within' Hondas service limits, so thats a plus.

I've also decided to run a spool up front. If I dont like that I'll eventually buy a Detroit.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Tax money is officially IN .

Ordering.

Wiseco .040 over HC
Front Wheel Bearings
Wheel spacers
Spool locker
Clutch weights

Going this afternoon to look at a couple more donor bikes. I caught a sweet deal on Ebay last night, so I'll have a spare jug and piston ready to roll as well!


----------



## bump530

lets see some pics of the conversion. i wish i felt like takin the time to do it, i have a 2wd at the house that culd use it.


----------



## IBBruin

Me to. I've got a 250 Bear Tracker that's in need of some TLC.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Bump530, 

I wound up getting a deal on a entire 4x4 frame with engine, transfer, front diff ect...just needs everything else .

I'm going to build the 4x4 frame using parts from my 2wd. I'm building the 4x4 engine to keep from having to swap all the sidecover etc...plus I'll have a fresh "semi-performance" engine.

Turns out the control arms and steering are different on the 2wd and 4x4's. It is possible to convert 2wd into 4x4, but it just doesn't make good sense; since I already have a 4x4 frame that's definately buildable.

Shes not the prettiest by any means, but that'll change soon enough!

*When I brought it home.*









*It's AMAZING what a little whitewall cleaner and acid will do...Right?*
*(After a washjob)*


----------



## 850PoPo

NIce cleaned up darn good what year is that ?


----------



## tacoma_2002

Thanks bud!

Its a 1998. It'll get a coat of primer and few nice new coats of gloss black before it goes together .


----------



## Metal Man

Just read all 4 pages of your project 300. Nice build so far and good job of documenting. 

Looks like your not to far from me.I'm just outside Tupelo on the Pontotoc/Lee county line.


----------



## tacoma_2002

I appreciate it man!

Sherman or Chesterville?


----------



## bump530

looks good. i know that i would need pretty much a donor 4wd to make it work. if i culd find one like the one u found that would be great. 

keep the pics coming


----------



## Metal Man

tacoma_2002 said:


> I appreciate it man!
> 
> Sherman or Chesterville?


Palmetto ...if you know were that is.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Yep! Not too far from Belden right?


----------



## Metal Man

Thats right.

You ever ride the Trace Lake ATV trails?


----------



## tacoma_2002

Nope. I dont own a helment


----------



## Metal Man

I sent you a PM. So we could carry on with out messing up your thread


----------



## tacoma_2002

Good call.

Got my piston, timing chain, and cam in today.

Dropped the piston off at the machine shop with the spare jug. Turns out the jug from the 4x4 might be bored after all. Should have it all back together next week sometime.


----------



## bump530

well its next week? lmfao jk

i had to order new bearings and seals for the rear diff on mine...it was nasty


----------



## tacoma_2002

bump530 said:


> _*well its next week?*_ lmfao jk
> 
> i had to order new bearings and seals for the rear diff on mine...it was nasty


I know man! I'm excited to get this thing together, but since the weather is so poor outside its not killing me like it would be if it were 70* and sunny! 

Watch out for that pinion 'lock nut'...sometimes its a bugger!

On the subject of the build, I also ordered a oil cooler today. It should be interesting to see how this custom oil cooler install goes!


----------



## Polaris425

:worthless:


----------



## bump530

tacoma_2002 said:


> I know man! I'm excited to get this thing together, but since the weather is so poor outside its not killing me like it would be if it were 70* and sunny!
> 
> Watch out for that pinion 'lock nut'...sometimes its a bugger!
> 
> On the subject of the build, I also ordered a oil cooler today. It should be interesting to see how this custom oil cooler install goes!


 
ah im good at diffs now. this will be the second time ive done this bike, and ive done a few others also. but i have messed up the threads for the pinion lock nut before (that sucks)

what oil cooler did u order?


----------



## tacoma_2002

You'll see soon enough !


----------



## bump530

apparently u dont know what soon enuf means LMFAO. jk


----------



## tacoma_2002

Alright, Alright....

*As it sits now...*​











_*Wiseco HC .040 Piston*_​









*Beefy Big Red 250 Timing Chain*


----------



## bump530

sweet. i like seein project builds. one day id like to tear mine down to the frame and start over with it, but thats gonna have to wait till i get something else to ride and can have this one down for a lil while


----------



## bump530

u shuld install a GR since ur already that far along. its only another $200 prolly (dependin on how cheap u can find the parts and how cheap u can find someone to machine it)


----------



## tacoma_2002

I'm actually keeping my eye out for the parts relatively cheap!


----------



## bump530

ebay is ur friend. ive never paid more than $80 for parts (and ive bought prolly 4 or 5 sets).


----------



## stomper

Nice


----------



## tacoma_2002

Picked up some parts today....

Honda 350 Foreman rear axle/diff/hubs/brakes/swingarm etc...
Front and Rear fenders
Keyswitch and dash

It ain't long now boys !!!


----------



## Polaris425

BETTER GET BUSY!!! :rockn:


----------



## bump530

u dont need the 350 swingarm, u have to use the 300 one.

whats wrong with ur plastics u got now?


----------



## tacoma_2002

I've got 2 300's ....2x4 and 4x4...now I can have them both instead of one or the other .

Should have to use a 350 and 300 arm...cut and weld...

Leave the 300 part that bolts to the frame, and use the 350 part that bolts to the rear...the way the rear axle tube is made, thats the easiest way


----------



## bump530

im confused on that one. the swingarm on the 350 is wider than on the 300. you just have to weld a plate on the 350 axle tube so u can bolt the right side of the 300 swingarm on.


----------



## bump530

soooooo....whats the deal with this project?


----------



## tacoma_2002

should have it mostly together tonight. spool came in today along with some other misc. parts (brake shoes, boots etc). 

I'll post pictures soon .


----------



## tacoma_2002

*UPDATE:*​ 
I rode the 300 approx. 10hrs and got a set of rings...​ 
Could it have been heat? Could it have been a faulty set of rings?​ 
Well I've got it torn down now, and had the jug honed yesterday. Turns out there were a few dark spots inside the cylinder when the hone ran down into it. Luckily, it all cleaned up nicely and rings are gapped to Wiseco spec. But whats causing this to happen?​ 
I'm running a Wiseco HC piston .040 over, clutch kit and 27" Outlaws. Heat could be a factor. So I will be retro-fitting a 400ex oil cooler onto the front rack this time around. Turns out I have just a "tad" bit of slack in my wristpin. Wristpin is new, just slack in the "rod" part. So....​ 
I'm currently in the market for a good used bottom end for the bike. I'll keep this thread updated as best I can (I've been slacking lately).​ 
Second chance 300 is now being given a 3rd chance...​ 
...is the third time REALLY the charm?​


----------



## Metal Man

When you get it going this time we'll throw it in the creek for a break in ride. No way to over heat it then.


----------



## tacoma_2002

10-4! 

I'm up for a creek ride this coming weekend given the water is shallow enough and the weather permits. I'm planning on this oil cooler to do the trick for the heating part, but we'll see! I'm also in the market for a gear reduction this time around .


----------



## bump530

as far as the crank goes, i would just get the stock one rebuilt. prolly cost you under $150. i did some research at one time on it. mrcrankshaft.com does it. dont really know how good of job they do, but cant be too bad.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Luckily I've found a entire engine local. I'm going to get it Sunday if all goes well. Im just going to rob the bottom end from it since I need a one-way bearing anyway. I've talked to several people at local shop and they've all recommended to stay away from rebuilt cranks...even if it means finding a used one and installing it.

They have all said that they dont balance out correctly and you get a baddd vibration afterwards....they've also said that some "get lucky" and you hardly feel any difference, but others vibrate ya off the bike.


----------



## HondaGuy

Just think of it as a free massage while riding lol.:bigok:


----------



## bump530

well if thats true, then i guess ill just have my crank stroked if it ever goes bad lol.


----------



## Polaris425

bump530 said:


> ill just have my crank stroked


Thats what she said. :bigok:


Tacoma!!! you need to post up some more pics of this beastly build!


----------



## tacoma_2002

Yeah I know...I'm slacking...

Bump,
Good luck getting it stroked (either way you wanna look at it ). I've talked to Falicon and a few other shops (dont remember the names right of my head) and no-one wants to undertake the project. I've done a little talking around and I've came to the conclusion that stroking will effect the reliablity too much so, after a month or so of looking I finally stopped, and have decided to go get this stock lower end.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Bought a parts bike this morning. After a few minor adjustments and some wiring issues I had it fired up. It smokes some, but thats no big deal since I'm using my jug/piston etc...

Pictures soon!


----------



## Metal Man

Get started on it!! Hope we can put it in the creek soon. If it don't rain this weekend would be a good time to do it. The water will be down by them ....hopefully.

Or we could go to trace if you can find a helmet.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Well I've finally got all my junk together...

As it sits now its got the new engine .040 over Wiseco HC, cam, br timing chain, hp valves/springs, ported head, K&N filter, 300ex suspension, 350 foreman rearend, EPI clutched, Spooled, 350 rancher headlights, Oil Cooled, Snorkled, Jetted, with the 27" skinny laws and rubicon aluminum rims.

Will post pictures after the paint thats soon to come !


----------



## bump530

dang you doubled spooled lmfao jk. 

what cam did ya go with?


----------



## tacoma_2002

LOL! Fixed! 

I went with the Web 40C...the Dynojet just "almost" don't feed it. I'm either getting a GR or removing the spool before MIMB time . I kinda regret doing all the engine work because the 110 gets expensive. It will run on 93+ but it doesn't run near as good.


----------



## bump530

sweet. well i can tell ya the dynojet kit wont feed mine with a stock motor. i still need to order a bigger pilot jet so i can get her runnin even better.


----------



## Metal Man

Andrew,are you able to run it with the snorkel unrestricted now that you added the jet kit?


----------



## tacoma_2002

Yeah buddy!

Its still a little lean on the low end, but I have everything set to the richest settings. Looks like I've got to get a bigger pilot jet and maybe a bigger main as well.

It does run alot better than before though (obviously since its more tuned).


----------



## jrfonte

Have you tried fourstroketech or crankworks for a rebuilt crank. I know they will do 500 foreman cranks rebuild and stroke. I want to say that I have seen someone use crankworks before to stroke a 300 crank over on hl. Have you thought about using a 300 ex head I've heard they flow better than the 4x4 models engines. 
Nice build looking good so far.


----------



## tacoma_2002

300ex head requires a little more than just the head. I understand you have to run the jug, jug/head studs, and head from a 300ex in order to make it all work. You also have to run a reverse grind cam because the trx300's spin opposite than the 300ex.

I'm still looking into stroking the spare engine I have and building something a little more custom and IRS with my '94 frame.


----------



## jrfonte

Hmm I wasn't aware of all that I was under the impression it would just swap over. Oh well at least I learned something new


----------



## tacoma_2002

Update.

A picture's worth a thousand words.


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## 08beast

Looks good man!!


----------



## bump530

SWEET...glad to see you still have it. making me jealous with those 30s


----------

